# Anxiety Disorders - DSM IV



## Guest (Apr 3, 2001)

Hi everyone,This may or may not be interesting for you, but I found a good website that lists the diagnostic criteria for the different anxiety disorders listed in the DSM IV (Diagnostic and Statistical Manualof Mental Disorders - fourth edition). http://www.behavenet.com/capsules/disorder...ssification.htm About 1/2 way down are the anxiety disorders, and links to their diagnostic criteria. Don't forget that the list of diagnostic criteria isn't exhaustive of all symptoms that could be felt with an anxiety disorder.Ropes


----------

